# Unreal



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

What the hell happened to duck and goose hunting here? Over the past couple of years I've noticed that my hunting friends and I have been getting on less and less land to hunt, private or public. I cannot believe the amount of people hunting ducks and geese nowadays.

Today it seems that even if you finally find a field or slough to possibly hunt, either:
A. There are at least 3 other pickups that stop and watch the field and will try and beat you to the field
B. You call the landowner and he has "guys coming in a few weeks from Wisconsin, Michigan, Iowa, Texas, Minnesota, etc." 
C. You somehow get to the field first but the other people just set up on the roost or transition sloughs and you don't get a shot all day.

It's becoming more and more impossible to hunt anything without having insane luck or by being buddy- buddy with a farmer. I mean really? Is it necessary to hold their fields all year for some guys to come and hunt it for one weekend? I mean something has to give doesn't it?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

It's all about the money. Your farmer friends like hands full of dead presidents more than you. If measure five doesn't pass sell your shotgun and start shuffle board.


----------



## taykem (Nov 28, 2013)

Amen that was a perfect post I agree with every single point. I work weekends so I am usually ahead of the game when it comes to scouting and spots with my 4 days off, but it has been leading to a full tank of gas burned and no spots.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> It's all about the money. Your farmer friends like hands full of dead presidents more than you. If measure five doesn't pass sell your shotgun and start shuffle board.


Plainsman your smart enough (at least I hope with all of the education you have) to know that even measure 5 does not pass it will be the end of hunting. Measure 5 has good intentions, but is worded so poorly and is asking for too much money, with ZERO plan on how to spend it.


----------

